# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Microsoft XBOX] Xbox (το πρώτο) πρόβλημα

## jimn

Έχω ένα Xbox (το πρώτο) από το οποίο λείπει ο δίσκος.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να "γράψω" κάποιο image σε ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε δίσκο για να μπορέσω να το bootάρω.

----------


## vp74

Χρειάζεσαι clean ms-dash 5960 και την eeprom του xbox. Μπορείς να την διαβάσεις με serial cable. Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσεις να "κλειδώσεις" τον καινούργιο δίσκο στο xbox εκτός αν έχει τσιπάκι. 

Δες εδώ:
http://www.llamma.com/xbox/Repairs/R...ox_Hdd_key.htm

----------


## jimn

Τρελή διαδικασία,μάλλον το βλέπω για ανταλλακτικά  :frown:

----------

